# Cheese Cake, again!



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I like that trick to eat it sooner.

We never make cheesecake for ourselves because we’ve taken it to so many parties and anytime we’re invited it’s requested so we’re kind of tired of taking the same thing. I don’t think a lot of people around here go to the trouble to make a real cheesecake.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I like making it for company because it’s so easy and you can make
it the day before...


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

My topping is a jam with a little Kirsch. A girlfriend in Ohio asked why my desserts always had alcohol. 

It’s such a small amount and you know simmering it the alcohol taste goes away. I’ve never thought about people objecting to alcohol in the dessert so I am careful when I’m taking it to places where there’s other people or kids that I use orange flavoring instead of Kirsch.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Kirsh is good stuff...I use it in cheese fondue...Remember when fondue was the
rage? I still make it, I have a mini electric fondue maker that I picked up
at a yard sale. It’s an outrageous little thing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Ohhhh we love fondue. Mine is a gamble. (Like much of my cooking). Had the cheese lump together into rubber balls once.

I like bread for dipping. Daughter likes Granny Smith apples. We always have it on The holidays. 

What cheeses do you use?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I just use swiss cheese, white wine and at the end a dash of kirsh!
First you dredge the chopped swiss with a bit of corn starch, then
put it in the pot with the wine and stir until melted... then add the kirsh.
Also, a dash of cayenne pepper cudnt hert! 

I like it with bread too.

I’ll get you a pic of my mini electric fondue pot so that you can be on the 
look-out for one. It’s great for a little fondue pot for two.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

My wife can't eat gluten, so she makes cheesecake with crushed Arrowroot cookies in the crust rather than graham crackers.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Old Thomas said:


> My wife can't eat gluten, so she makes cheesecake with crushed Arrowroot cookies in the crust rather than graham crackers.


It’s also good with crushed vanilla wafers...any crushed cookies actually
can be used.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> It’s also good with crushed vanilla wafers...any crushed cookies actually
> can be used.


Yea, similar but the gluten thing.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Starting over here’s the little crock I use for fondue (yard sale find)
- It holds 2 cups - it’s a mijoteuse.
I did a quick search on amazon and didn’t find it sold separately...
only included with a larger crock pot 

But I did find this one a rival for 13.99 - they say only one left

Here’s mine


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover said:


> My topping is a jam with a little Kirsch. A girlfriend in Ohio asked why my desserts always had alcohol.
> 
> It’s such a small amount and you know simmering it the alcohol taste goes away. I’ve never thought about people objecting to alcohol in the dessert so I am careful when I’m taking it to places where there’s other people or kids that I use orange flavoring instead of Kirsch.



"A liqueur typically has a relatively low concentration of alcohol (15%-30%), a high concentration of sugar, and a quite low concentration of flavoring components. This composition lends itself to drinking and also to making small desserts, as it is difficult to make the flavoring too overpowering. Extracts, on the other hand, have a relatively high alcohol percentage (35%-45%), very little sugar . . ."

Cooks

Aha! :devil3:


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Nik333 said:


> "A liqueur typically has a relatively low concentration of alcohol (15%-30%), a high concentration of sugar, and a quite low concentration of flavoring components. This composition lends itself to drinking . . ."


Low amount of alcohol? :vs_laugh: I've unintentionally gotten quite bombed on Grand Marnier.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

wooleybooger said:


> Low amount of alcohol? :vs_laugh: I've unintentionally gotten quite bombed on Grand Marnier.



I'm just teasing Startingover, although, the facts are true. A woman was arrested recently for DUI by extract.


----------

